# Favorite type of food



## violadude

What is your favorite type of food?

Mine are Thai and Italian

I love really intense spicy and sour flavors so Thai food fits my taste buds perfectly

I love most Italian food too. Pasta is one of my favorite things, salami is one of my favorite deli meats and Italian dressing is one of my favorite dressings (especially on sandwiches).


----------



## Polednice

I voted French / Italian / Chinese / Japanese. Yum!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

"American", Italian, French, Chinese and Japanese.


----------



## Weston

If you consider pizza American rather than Italian, then I vote for American. I have sworn off it however. Whichever country invented ice cream (England?) would be my next favorite. But I have nearly sworn off that too.


----------



## clavichorder

I voted Greek, Ethiopian, "other"(Middle Eastern, Korean, Vietnamese, Pacific Northwest, Moroccan), and Japanese. Those are probably most consistently my favorites. I love Humus and Gyros and Shawarma(greek and Middle Eastern), Sushi and Teriyaki(Japanese), Injera(Ethiopian), Couscous and various other Moroccan dishes, Korean BBQ, Pho and Vermicelli rice bowls and fresh spring rolls(Vietnamese), Grilled Salmon, rice, nuts and a variety of steamed vegetable(hybrid pacific northwest home cooking). And also pacific northwest could be termed, "American coastal" or "American Seafood". And obviously for all these ethnic foods, my impressions are based on excellent tasting local restaurants that are not necessarily authentic. I love most of the cuisines mentioned actually, but I'm picky about Mexican and Italian because I don't like beans or cheese very much. Though I love mexican breakfast food, with the cactus and chorizo and stuff.

So, not on the list:
"unusual/interesting home cooking"
-Moroccan
-Korean
-Vietnamese
-Middle Eastern/Arab


----------



## jurianbai

chinese, japanese, korean bbq, thai, indonesian cuisine, and american (burger king etc....lol)

edit:
uh, and I should note that the Chinese cuisine I refer to is the Hokkien and Hakka region I like best. The Sichuan's are great and spicy and Northern cuisine some exceptional favorite to me. A rice wine chicken is .... yummmy


----------



## Klavierspieler

Chinese, Japanese (Teriyaki), German, Italian, and Mexican.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

I'm not much of a connoisseur, but going by what I know, Chinese. I like the real kind and the fake food court kind.


----------



## Kopachris

I voted for all of them, because I really like them all equally for different reasons. But if I had to pick just one, it'd be Italian.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Asians rule!

I would have to say I do like a lot of different countries' foods. Definitely Asian stuff. And, because of my heritage, I also likes lots of Finnish ans Swedish foods: grav lax, silli, potatoes, knackbread, makkara, etc.


----------



## Almaviva

Wait a moment. Why do you define American cuisine as hot dogs and grilled cheese?

America has a great culinary tradition. We have fabulous recipes, just think of a good Thanksgiving dinner. We also have all sorts of regional cuisines, such as Tex-Mex, Southern, Cajun, South Carolina Low Country, New England (chowder, Maine lobster), Chesapeake Bay crab dishes, and don't forget that the movement called New American Cuisine has some absolutely fabulous dishes, with a focus on healthy cooking, and delicate and naturally flavored preparations. Oh, and Vermont makes wonderful cheeses. California has spectacular olive oils, and whoever has had American sweet corn won't like corn anywhere else in the world. Let's not forget that our wines rank among the very best in the world.

Hot dogs, hamburgers, and grilled cheese? Yeah, we got those, and they're good. But we also have one of the most sophisticated cuisines in the world. Here, see some pictures of dishes in one of our restaurants specializing in New American Cuisine and Molecular Cuisine:


----------



## regressivetransphobe

I didn't think there was a food version of hipster music.


----------



## Timotheus

I voted American, because our versions of Italian, Chinese, etc should be counted as American. If I remember correctly modern pizza was invented in New York by Italian immigrants (aka Americans).


----------



## mmsbls

Almaviva said:


> Hot dogs, hamburgers, and grilled cheese? Yeah, we got those, and they're good. But we also have one of the most sophisticated cuisines in the world. Here, see some pictures of dishes in one of our restaurants specialized in New American Cuisine and Molecular Cuisine:


When I saw American defined as grilled cheese and hot dogs, I thought that was a bit funny. I agree with you, Alma, that there's more to American food. But to be honest, I've eaten in many restaurants in my life and never seen anything like the pictures you showed. They are pretty though.


----------



## Almaviva

Timotheus said:


> I voted American, because our versions of Italian, Chinese, etc should be counted as American. If I remember correctly *modern pizza was invented in New York* by Italian immigrants (aka Americans).


Get the door. It's the Neapolitans, they're here to give you a beating.


----------



## mmsbls

Timotheus said:


> I voted American, because our versions of Italian, Chinese, etc should be counted as American. If I remember correctly modern pizza was invented in New York by Italian immigrants (aka Americans).


That's correct, and to me New York pizza is still one of the best foods in the world.

I voted Italian though.


----------



## Almaviva

mmsbls said:


> When I saw American defined as grilled cheese and hot dogs, I thought that was a bit funny. I agree with you, Alma, that there's more to American food. But to be honest, I've eaten in many restaurants in my life *and never seen anything like the pictures you showed.* They are pretty though.


I have. Many times. The pictures above come from restaurant Alinea, in Chicago. But there are many others. I have several personal pictures like these that I took myself in different restaurants (but it was easier to just get them from Google instead of uploading mine), including, restaurants in my neighborhood.

These pictures are from a restaurant in my town:


----------



## Kopachris

What kind of fish is that in the third image? Monkfish? It looks deliciously flaky.


----------



## violadude

Thats interesting Almaviva! I'm not really a food expert so I didn't know about that stuff. I was trying to think if I was a foreigner what I would think of American food as lol.


----------



## Almaviva

Kopachris said:


> What kind of fish is that in the third image? Monkfish? It looks deliciously flaky.


That's Alaskan Halibut, with country ham, potato-beet hash, broccoli, preserved lemon, and horseradish.


----------



## Almaviva

violadude said:


> Thats interesting Almaviva! I'm not really a food expert so I didn't know about that stuff. I was trying to think if I was a foreigner what I would think of American food as lol.


 That's OK, violadude, it's just that I'm very patriotic.


----------



## beethovenian

Chinese Soups are the best!



















Jurianbai should know what this is, and i bet he loves it too.


----------



## CountessAdele

Mmm now I'm hungry. I voted American because I'm American and I often eat good ole' southern cookin'!! Sunday dinner at Granny's house!!! YUM!


----------



## kv466

While I very much enjoy and like all the above mentioned, my favorite food is *Peruvian*!!!

























The choices and possibilities are truly endless!


----------



## Almaviva

Hmmm... ceviche, yummy!


----------



## jurianbai

beethovenian said:


> Chinese Soups are the best!
> 
> Jurianbai should know what this is, and i bet he loves it too.


bloody [email protected]#$ .... did I see pork's organ at background... yummmmy 

LOL, yes, of many chinese soup my favorite is the Corn crab soup. Followed by all the Bakkut / Herbal soup. There are expensive Bird Nest and Abalone to live up the hype. But please advise that Shark Fin is still a big hype overhere, although, as many westerners will banned this from the list, me myself included!


----------



## Xaltotun

Indian. I cook a lot, and Indian is 99% of what I cook. It tastes best, has the most variety, and you can use very cheap ingredients if you just know the right techniques. I'm not prejudiced when it comes to food, but nothing else even compares to Indian food in my book.


----------



## Sieglinde

HUNGARIAN. How can a food poll neglect it? And include American "food"? Do they eat anything beside junk and turkey?

Beside that, I could live on sushi.


----------



## GoneBaroque

I could not decide between Chinese, Italian or Indian all of which I love. If I am at an American restaurant it will usually be some form of fish.


----------



## violadude

Sieglinde said:


> And include American "food"? Do they eat anything beside junk and turkey?


Yes...yes we do...


----------



## TxllxT

Indonesian (Bami goreng/Nasi Goreng/Babi pangang etc.), much tastier than Chinese food!, Dutch (like French but big plates and straight cooking), Fish (Herring, Kibbeling), Italian, Mexican, Indian, Hungarian, some Czech.


----------



## Aramis

*COOOOKIEEEEES

AMAMAMamAM MaamamaAMAAaam
*


----------



## Yoshi

Portuguese (mainly because of the seafood), italian and chinese.


----------



## jurianbai

TxllxT said:


> Indonesian (Bami goreng/Nasi Goreng/Babi pangang etc.), much tastier than Chinese food!,


wow... how do you know? where are u now?? haha
of that Indonesian food you mentioned, all are chinese influence, ba(k)mi is noodle, and baby pang(g)ang is BBQ pork, which I think you referred to chinese BBQ pork? but yet again I agree there should enough Indonesian cuisine to be like , something like Rojak! try to find it on wiki.


----------



## Couchie

Canadian (Québécois)


----------



## TxllxT

jurianbai said:


> wow... how do you know? where are u now?? haha
> of that Indonesian food you mentioned, all are chinese influence, ba(k)mi is noodle, and baby pang(g)ang is BBQ pork, which I think you referred to chinese BBQ pork? but yet again I agree there should enough Indonesian cuisine to be like , something like Rojak! try to find it on wiki.


The Indonesian kitchen has become part of the Dutch. The Dutch introduced the hot spicy ricetable. There is a distinct difference between bami noodles and chinese (which is again to be divided into many parts) noodles. In London we eat Chinese in the Chinese way: all tastes different. The Indonesian kitchen uses much more vegetables.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

_Indian_ for me .............


----------

